# Good day Brethren,



## The student (Jul 3, 2019)

My name is Sid Melo and I am an EA in Toronto West District, Victoria Lodge 474, located in Toronto, Canada.  Looking forward to lots of learning, while spiritually growing and contributing to the betterment of our fellow man.  I’m extremely grateful to be part of this brotherhood and sharing knowledge and great moments with you all.  Thank you.

Fraternally yours,

Bro. Sid Melo


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 3, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## bro.william (Jul 6, 2019)

howdy.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 12, 2019)

Greetings and Welcome from Australia.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 13, 2019)

Welcome. Freshly-minted EA is an exciting place to be.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Bro Sony (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome Brother!!!


----------



## Winter (Jul 15, 2019)

The student said:


> My name is Sid Melo and I am an EA in Toronto West District, Victoria Lodge 474, located in Toronto, Canada.  Looking forward to lots of learning, while spiritually growing and contributing to the betterment of our fellow man.  I’m extremely grateful to be part of this brotherhood and sharing knowledge and great moments with you all.  Thank you.
> Fraternally yours,
> Bro. Sid Melo
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Welcome to the Order and forum Brother! Hope you like to argue about the most inane subjects.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 17, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

